# A New Friend



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jun 15, 2011)

On the 1st of June 2011 an abnormally occurred! Two men met in the parking lot of Trident Hospital. One of the men being a 70ish WWII veteran the other being 30ish. The topic was a simple one, "Masonry." What is so unusual about that you say?  Both of the gentlemen are masons, but of different affiliations one being Mainstream and the other Prince Hall. In any other part of the country this would be almost an everyday occurrence, but this is South Carolina. 

It is easy to shrug off racism, sexism and all the other ism's, but when it is right up in your face it is a little difficult. Now that I have your attention. I met this gentlemen at a banquet and the first thing he said to me was, "You look like a historian I have something for you." I nodded and said, "OK sir." Sometime later I called the gentlemen and he agreed to meet me and deliver this special item. He also went on to say he contacted several people to try to give them the item, but they would never follow up.

I arrived at the meet-up location 20 minutes late as the traffic leaving the Naval Weapons Station was stop and go, but the gentlemen said, "I'm retired I have lots of time" with a smile. When I got out of the car I was greeted with a 'token' and a envelop containing a mystery item. We chatted for thirty minutes with stares and curious onlookers passing by. One thing was certain the gentleman was surprised by my age and my knowledge of the history of masonry in South Carolina. 

I opened the envelop the gentlemen presented me with and inside was a Prince Hall dues/traveling card dated 1920 in excellent condition for its age. I ran my hand across it and I could tell instantly that it was authentic. The only thing the gentleman asked was that I, "Don't leave it in my archives like he has for many many years."

I am proud of the fact that I was able to cross lines that those who have traveled before me could only dream about. I have a friend for life now who also happens to be a historian. Tides are changing here in South Carolina and it is my hope that this same spirit will spread to all those who don aprons no matter the state, country or jurisdiction. In the end men will stop finding ways to divide themselves and let brotherly love prevail.

Bruce Benjamin Jr
Copyright Â© 2011 All rights reserved.


----------



## JTM (Jun 19, 2011)

Woah.  Awesome.


----------



## timd24 (Jun 20, 2011)

And the tradition continues.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jun 20, 2011)

that's too cool! thanks for sharing, bro.


----------

